# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  با آینده ما بازی نکنین!!!!!!! (تاثیر معدل)

## mpaarshin

سلام دوستان خوبین؟ دوستان دیگه قصد زدن این تاپیک رو داشتن ولی به من گفتن که بزنم چون سابقه دارم  :Yahoo (4): 

براتون چندتا ویدیو آماده کردم که یکیش نشون دهنده ی اینه که معدل رو باید گذاشت دم کوزه آبشو خورد چرا؟؟؟ چون امتحانات امنیت خوبی ندارن چون سطح نهایی با کنکور یکی نیست چون فرصت جبران ندارن چون تقلب به وفور زیاده چون اصلا این به اون ربطی نداره!!!
توضیح خود رییس سازمان سنجشه و اینکه چرا معدلاتون تاثیر نداشته دوستان معدل بالا آگاه باشین خواهشن که نمرات بالا براتون تاثیر خوبی ندارن امسال که تاثیر مثبت بود رتبه شما از تاثیر قطعی به مراتب بهتر شده اونی که معدل 19.5 هستش و براش تاثیر نداشته اگه تاثیر میداشت رتبش بدتر میشد این مسئله مهمیه که باید بدونید

ویدیو دوم و سوم و چهارم کلاس دکتر سبطی هستش که از بچه ها میپرسه تقلب چجوریه و سلیفه در تصحیح هست و ازین حرفا که واقعا خیلیامون با این مواردی که شاگرداش میگه آشناییم و از نزدیک هم دیدیم


بچه ها مورد دیگه اینکه خواهشن بیکار نشینین به تاپیکی که تو امضام هست سر بزنین و اگر راههای بیشتری خواستین بهم مسیج بدین تا کمکتون کنم

1.
a_j6dge2f8fgi7j910jh93k1100933ki905k56f8893802-693u__53489

2.
http://s8.picofile.com/file/8268765626/t_video886511847241417180_1_.mp4.html
3.
http://s9.picofile.com/file/8268765718/t_video886511847241417181.mp4.html
4.
http://s8.picofile.com/file/8268765792/t_video886511847241417182_1_.mp4.html

امروز خبرهای بدی هم از طرف رییس مجلس رسیده مبنی بر اینکه کنکور باید حذف شود و نباید سرنوشت فرد در 4 ساعت رقم بخورد ولی طبق حرف خدایی رییس سنجش و حتی عمادی رییس مرکز سنجش اموزش و پرورش کنکور قابل حذف نیست منطقی هم هست چون تقاضا زیاده.......همین تاثیر معدلم خودش آخر بی عدالتی هستش مثلا معدل سوم 25% تاثیر داشته باشه بعد خود کنکور 25% از سوم میاد اینجا نشون میده که کاملا این قانون بی عدالتی رو میرسونه انگار که پایه های دیگه اهمیتی ندارن خیلی از بچه ها هم نمرات پیش دانشگاهی و دومشون خوب نیست و فقط نمرات سال سومشون خوبه که این نشون میده این قانون بچه ها رو نمره محور میکنه نه اینکه درس خون بشن.....امیدوارم آگاه باشیم و با تلاشمون سعی کنیم نزاریم این ناحقی در حق بچه ها بشه.

----------


## Hellion

دست بردار داداش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mpaarshin

> دست بردار داداش


چرا؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

داداش من به تو لقب چه گوارای مبارزه با تاثیر قطعی رو میدم...
انصافا قطعی به ضرر همه هست...
توکل بخدا

----------


## Mehdi.j

بابا بس کنید این مسخره بازی هارو
معدلتون کمه خوب برید ترمیم شما هم خر رو میخواین هم خرما رو  نمیشه اینطوری که. اونی که جون کنده معدلش 20 شده باید ححقش رو بگیره. دیشب لاریجانی عملا به شورای سنجش گفت از هیچی نترس که مجلس پشتته . ایشالا 30 درصد قطعی همین امروز فردا اعلام میشه

----------


## Bano.m

> بابا بس کنید این مسخره بازی هارو
> معدلتون کمه خوب برید ترمیم شما هم خر رو میخواین هم خرما رو  نمیشه اینطوری که. اونی که جون کنده معدلش 20 شده باید ححقش رو بگیره. دیشب لاریجانی عملا به شورای سنجش گفت از هیچی نترس که مجلس پشتته . ایشالا 30 درصد قطعی همین امروز فردا اعلام میشه


خدانکنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aCe

> امروز خبرهای بدی هم از طرف رییس مجلس رسیده مبنی بر اینکه کنکور باید حذف شود و نباید سرنوشت فرد در 4 ساعت رقم بخورد ولی طبق حرف خدایی رییس سنجش و حتی عمادی رییس مرکز سنجش اموزش و پرورش کنکور قابل حذف نیست منطقی هم هست چون تقاضا زیاده.......همین تاثیر معدلم خودش آخر بی عدالتی هستش مثلا معدل سوم 25% تاثیر داشته باشه بعد خود کنکور 25% از سوم میاد اینجا نشون میده که کاملا این قانون بی عدالتی رو میرسونه انگار که پایه های دیگه اهمیتی ندارن خیلی از بچه ها هم نمرات پیش دانشگاهی و دومشون خوب نیست و فقط نمرات سال سومشون خوبه که این نشون میده این قانون بچه ها رو نمره محور میکنه نه اینکه درس خون بشن.....امیدوارم آگاه باشیم و با تلاشمون سعی کنیم نزاریم این ناحقی در حق بچه ها بشه.


ببخشید کنکور رو بردارن چجوری میخوان بچها رو بفرستن رشته پزشکی و دارو سازی و دندون  ؟؟؟ لابد فقط معدلای 20  :Yahoo (21):  خب بازم اون معدلای 20 همشون پزشکی میخوان  :Yahoo (23):  اصلا نمیشه کنکور رو بردارن چرت گفتن  :Yahoo (110): 
ولی از اینا باید ترسید چون اصلا به فکر ما نیستن

----------


## Chandler Bing

> بابا بس کنید این مسخره بازی هارو
> معدلتون کمه خوب برید ترمیم شما هم خر رو میخواین هم خرما رو  نمیشه اینطوری که. اونی که جون کنده معدلش 20 شده باید ححقش رو بگیره. دیشب لاریجانی عملا به شورای سنجش گفت از هیچی نترس که مجلس پشتته . ایشالا 30 درصد قطعی همین امروز فردا اعلام میشه


 اونوقت شما دیشب خونه لاریجانی بودید؟  :Yahoo (21):  
 این توهمات چیه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## soroush97s

آینده چیه بازی چیه اصلا ما کلا شدیم بازیچه ی دست آنها خدایی شورشو در آوردن

----------


## Mehdi.j

> اونوقت شما دیشب خونه لاریجانی بودید؟  
>  این توهمات چیه؟؟؟؟؟


یکم مطالعه کنی میفهمی که دیشب مصاحبه داشته
شما ها نمیتونین معدلتون رو بالا ببرین اونوقت دوست دارین همه چیز هم براتون محیا باشه.ایشالا که 30 درصد قطعی رو وقتی دادن دست همه رو میشه

----------


## Hellion

> یکم مطالعه کنی میفهمی که دیشب مصاحبه داشته
> شما ها نمیتونین معدلتون رو بالا ببرین اونوقت دوست دارین همه چیز هم براتون محیا باشه.ایشالا که 30 درصد قطعی رو وقتی دادن دست همه رو میشه


 آماده هجوم گسترده بچه های انجمن باش این حرفه میزنی تو یک قاتلی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bano.m

مگه کنکور 95  معدل غیر بیست تاثیر مثبتی هم داشت؟ :Yahoo (110): 
ودوستانی که مخالف تاثیر مثبتن معدلشون بیسته؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> یکم مطالعه کنی میفهمی که دیشب مصاحبه داشته
> شما ها نمیتونین معدلتون رو بالا ببرین اونوقت دوست دارین همه چیز هم براتون محیا باشه.ایشالا که 30 درصد قطعی رو وقتی دادن دست همه رو میشه


نعوذ بالله شما که معدلت بالاس از رقابت برابر  با یه عده معدل 16-17 که نمی ترسی ؟؟

----------


## Mehdi.j

بحث ترسیدن نیست موضوع اینه که هر کی معدلش بالاس باید سودش رو هم ببره
به حرف ما نیست البته اما شورای سنجش تا جایی که مشخصه تصمیمی غیر از قطعی نمیگیره چون هدفشون حذف کنکوره 
در ضمن اماده فحش خوردن از انجمن هم هستم

----------


## nice1

> بابا بس کنید این مسخره بازی هارو
> معدلتون کمه خوب برید ترمیم شما هم خر رو میخواین هم خرما رو  نمیشه اینطوری که. اونی که جون کنده معدلش 20 شده باید ححقش رو بگیره. دیشب لاریجانی عملا به شورای سنجش گفت از هیچی نترس که مجلس پشتته . ایشالا 30 درصد قطعی همین امروز فردا اعلام میشه



 خدا نکنه  

شما سکوت کنی  بهتره

----------


## DR.MAM

> بابا بس کنید این مسخره بازی هارو
> معدلتون کمه خوب برید ترمیم شما هم خر رو میخواین هم خرما رو  نمیشه اینطوری که. اونی که جون کنده معدلش 20 شده باید ححقش رو بگیره. دیشب لاریجانی عملا به شورای سنجش گفت از هیچی نترس که مجلس پشتته . ایشالا 30 درصد قطعی همین امروز فردا اعلام میشه


مهدی جون لینک مصاحبه دیشبو میدی ؟

----------


## Mr.mTf

> یکم مطالعه کنی میفهمی که دیشب مصاحبه داشته
> شما ها نمیتونین معدلتون رو بالا ببرین اونوقت دوست دارین همه چیز هم براتون محیا باشه.ایشالا که 30 درصد قطعی رو وقتی دادن دست همه رو میشه


دست کیا رو شه؟؟
اوناییکه با تقلب معدلشون بالاس؟؟
اون عده ای که بین 84-92 دیپلم گرفتن و روحشون هم از تاثیر قطعی خبر نداشت؟؟
یا حتی اونیکه 93-94 دیپلم گرفته و حتی یه درصد هم توجیه نشده بود که این 25 درصد این تاثیر کذایی رو میزاره ؟؟
یا اون بدختی که تو مناطق محروم درس خونده و اصلا با نحوه تصحیح امتحان نهایی اشنا نبوده؟؟

----------


## nice1

یه طومار بنویسیم  بدیم همه امضا کنن برای حذف تاثیر معدل   بدیم  خبرگزاریا اعلامش کنن

----------


## Mehdi.j

به گزارش ایسنا، عبدالرسول عمادی گفت: یکی دیگر از مشکلات ما تعدد مراجع  قانونگذاری است. الآن در آموزش و پرورش سه مرجع قانونگذاری وجود دارد؛ مجلس  شورای اسلامی، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش. حال  انکه قانون را باید کم، کوتاه، آسان یاب و قابل اجرا کنیم ؛ بنابراین ما  مشکلاتی در قانونگذاری و قانونگرایی داریم که باید روی آن کار کنید.  دغدغه‌ی کنکور به عنوان یک معضل بزرگ و از دغدغه‌های اصلی در ایران است.  امروز قرار است ۸۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه از ظرفیت کنکور آزاد شود و این کار  به زودی عملی خواهد شد. رقابت برای کرسی های دانشگاه های مهم باید به یک  طیف پر انرژی و تیزهوش محدود شود و بقیه در سایر دانشگاه ها ثبت نام کنند و  درس بخوانند.

----------


## Mr.mTf

معدل من 18 ا
معدلی که ببرم تو هر مملکتی حتی المان یه معدل خوب محسوب میشه
ولی اینجا بده
چون تفاوت من با یه معدل 19 تو کنکور 10-20 درصده
اونم نه 20 درصدبین 10و 30
بلکه بین 50-70

----------


## Matrix8

تاثیر معدل یعنی ظلم;تمام
اونی که تو بهترین مدارس درس میخونه یا تقلب میکنه یا اصلاح کننده ورقش همین طوری سرسری رد میشده
با اونی که اصلا نمیدونسته سوالات نهایی چه مدلیه یا ورقشو به سخت گیری تمام اصلاح کردن باید تاثیر معدلشون یکی باشه؟
اینایی که از قطعی شدن حمایت میکنن هم یه عده خودخواه هستن که فکر میکنن با معدل 19خورده ای شاهکار کردن نمیفهمن اگه قطعی بشه همین معدل واسه رتبه زیر2000 یه تاثیر منفی قشنگ میزاره :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Mehdi.j

> معدل من 18 هست
> معدلی که ببرم تو هر مملکتی حتی المان یه معدل خوب محسوب میشه
> ولی اینجا بده
> چون تفاوت من با یه معدل 19 تو کنکور 10-20 درصده
> اونم نه 20 درصدبین 10و 30
> بلکه بین 50-70


ترمیم برای همینه خب برو شرکت کن معدلت رو بالا ببر
بحث نداریم که خوشبختانه اعضای شورای سنجش همشون موافق تاثیر قطعی هستن تا جایی که شنیدم هم تصمیمشون رو گرفتن فقط مونده اعلام کنن
پارسال یه عده نماینده باعث شدن 95 مثبت بشه که خداروشکر دیگه اونا کاره ای نیستن

----------


## Riza1996

شما یک ملیون بده معدل بیست برات جور کنم این تاثیرا همش بیخوده کسی که زحمت کشیده معدلش بیست شده تو کنکور هم بیست میشه ماشالله مدارس ایران و دانشگاهاش گویا فقط باب میل اغنیا میگرده یارو خداتومن داده غیر انتفایی اخرش انتظار نداشته باشید مدرسه نمره ۵ ۶ بده بهش حتی تو بحث امتحانات نهایی هم خیلی راحت تقلب میشه شما کافیه یک امتحان رو شبانه بدی استاد ما میگفت تصحیح کننده منم یک ستاره بزارید گوشه سوال بفهمم پول دادید قبولید شما صرفا زحمت رو نگاه میکنی من میزان سوء استفاده زیاد ضمنا شک نکن با پول همه چی ممکنه رفیق داشتم مشمول خدمت بود پول داد مشمولیتشو حذف کرد، یکی هم بود سه ملیون داد گواهی نامه شو پست کردن براش

----------


## aCe

> به گزارش ایسنا، عبدالرسول عمادی گفت: یکی دیگر از مشکلات ما تعدد مراجع  قانونگذاری است. الآن در آموزش و پرورش سه مرجع قانونگذاری وجود دارد؛ مجلس  شورای اسلامی، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش. حال  انکه قانون را باید کم، کوتاه، آسان یاب و قابل اجرا کنیم ؛ بنابراین ما  مشکلاتی در قانونگذاری و قانونگرایی داریم که باید روی آن کار کنید.  دغدغه‌ی کنکور به عنوان یک معضل بزرگ و از دغدغه‌های اصلی در ایران است.  امروز قرار است ۸۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه از ظرفیت کنکور آزاد شود و این کار  به زودی عملی خواهد شد. رقابت برای کرسی های دانشگاه های مهم باید به یک  طیف پر انرژی و تیزهوش محدود شود و بقیه در سایر دانشگاه ها ثبت نام کنند و  درس بخوانند.


داد کنکور رو بردارن چجوری میشه اونوقت ؟  :Yahoo (35): 
مرگ بر ضد ولایت سنجش ... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Chandler Bing

> یکم مطالعه کنی میفهمی که دیشب مصاحبه داشته
> شما ها نمیتونین معدلتون رو بالا ببرین اونوقت دوست دارین همه چیز هم براتون محیا باشه.ایشالا که 30 درصد قطعی رو وقتی دادن دست همه رو میشه


 فلسفه دوستان معدل بالا رو من خوب میدونم 
  کسانی مثل شما از همه اشکالات این تاثیر معدل خبر دارن مثل تقلب و تاثیر منفی حتی برای معدل 20 
  خودشون هم میدونن که تاثیر معدل در واقع کمکی بهشون نمیتونه بکنه و حتی میتونه ترازشونو بکشه پایین اما میخوان به قیمت تاثیر منفی برای خودشون به معدل پایین ها بیشتر ضربه بزنن

----------


## mohammad1397

واقعاالآن شماها این جانظر بذارین چه تاثیری توی نوع تاثیرداره وقتتون بااین چیزاهدرندین همین وقت میتونین بعدادرصورت قطعی شدن برای ترمیم ذخیره کنین ومطمئن باشین هیچ کدوم ازرتبه های زیرهزارسال بعدتوچنین حاشیه هایی نیستن

----------


## DR.MAM

کنکور هیچوقت برداشته نمیشه..ینی برداشته نمیتونه بشه چون دیگه گزینش مناسبی نمیتونه بجاش جایگزین بشه

----------


## Riza1996

من از وقتی تو قنداق بودم میگفتن وضعیت بهتر ميشه الانم دارم میرم دانشگاه هنوزم میگن بهتر میشه، 
کنکورم برداشته میشه 
بعد خوب شدن اوضاع کنکورم برداشته میشه!!!!!

----------


## Riza1996

از من که گذشت اما شماها تا میتونید و اگر میتونید جلوی این تاثیر ها رو بگیرید والا به خدا پول باشه معدلم هست مدرسه خوب باشه معدلم هست مراقب خوب  باشه ‌(از لحاظ بچه ها )  معدلم هست معلم ریاضی ما وسط حل سوال،  سوال رو عوض میکرد تو بالاشهر میبینی معلم خودش طراحه سواله یا نویسنده کتابه

----------


## reza0

> از من که گذشت اما شماها تا میتونید و اگر میتونید جلوی این تاثیر ها رو بگیرید والا به خدا پول باشه معدلم هست مدرسه خوب باشه معدلم هست مراقب خوب  باشه ‌(از لحاظ بچه ها )  معدلم هست معلم ریاضی ما وسط حل سوال،  سوال رو عوض میکرد تو بالاشهر میبینی معلم خودش طراحه سواله یا نویسنده کتابه


داداش كسي كه خوابه رو ميشه بيدار كرد ولي كسي كه خودشو زده به خواب نه
يه عده واقعا يا نميفهمن يا خودشونو زدن به نفهمي
خوشبختانه تو اين قضيه تاثير اكثر بچه ها فهميدن داستان چي به چيه و مخالف تاثير قطعي هستن

----------


## jaany

واقعا در عجبم!!!!

سراغ دارم کسی رو که نمره ی 5 کتبی رو کرد 15 بدون پول . فقط با یک تلفن . به دلیل آشنایی با ....

یکی دیگه هم هست که از دوستان فامیلی ما هستن ، که معدل دیپلمش 12 هست . چرا؟   چون مدرسشون دبیر نداشت یا اگه میومد چیزی حالیش نبود که درس بده

معلم زیستشون یه بی سواد تمام عیار بود . معلم فیزیکشون یک بازاری بود . معلم دینیشون سابقه دار بود . معلم شیمیشون سال اول تدریشون بود .............

خلاصه فقط باید بگم بدترین نوع ظلم به داوطلبا تاثیر قطی معدل هستش

اگر همچین اتفاقی بیوفته من باید برم دنبال یه کار آزاد و قید همه چیو بزنم

----------


## reza0

> واقعا در عجبم!!!!
> 
> سراغ دارم کسی رو که نمره ی 5 کتبی رو کرد 15 بدون پول . فقط با یک تلفن . به دلیل آشنایی با ....
> 
> یکی دیگه هم هست که از دوستان فامیلی ما هستن ، که معدل دیپلمش 12 هست . چرا؟   چون مدرسشون دبیر نداشت یا اگه میومد چیزی حالیش نبود که درس بده
> 
> معلم زیستشون یه بی سواد تمام عیار بود . معلم فیزیکشون یک بازاری بود . معلم دینیشون سابقه دار بود . معلم شیمیشون سال اول تدریشون بود .............
> 
> خلاصه فقط باید بگم بدترین نوع ظلم به داوطلبا تاثیر قطی معدل هستش
> ...


اينو گفتي ياد يه مطلبي افتادم
يكي از دوستاي صميميم
تو امتحان نهايي پيش ديفرانسيل رو افتاده بود و واسه امتحان جبراني هم اصلا خودشون آماده نكرده بود
ولي يكي از آشناهاشون تو اين حوزه امتحان بود...گفت فقط بيا سر جلسه...بقيش با من

----------


## DR,Sadra

> یکم مطالعه کنی میفهمی که دیشب مصاحبه داشته
> شما ها نمیتونین معدلتون رو بالا ببرین اونوقت دوست دارین همه چیز هم براتون محیا باشه.ایشالا که 30 درصد قطعی رو وقتی دادن دست همه رو میشه



اقای محترم جای تند صحبت کردن بیا درست بشین و عاقلانه فکر کن.وقتی واسه منی که معدلم بیسته تاثیری نداشته پس قطعا اگه تاثیر قطعی بود رتبم خیلی افت میکردوبالاخره وقتی واسه منی که معدلم بالاست حساب نمیشه واسه اون بنده خدایی که بنا به دلایلی نتونسته معدل خوبی بیاره بدجوری به ضررش تموم میشه.یه ذره هم انصاف چیز خوبیه دوست عزیز 
تازه جهت اطلاع شما باید عرض کنم که همین امسال سر امتحان های نهایی تقلب زیادی صورت گرفته که میشه به لو رفتن فیزیک 3 اشاره کرد

----------


## hldvlpln

به شخصه خودم ریاضی نهایی برای 10 خونده بودم که فقط قبول بشم ولی وقتی کارنامه اومد دستم دیدم نمرم خیلی از این بیشتر شده منم دیگه پیگیر نشدم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): که کی این کارو کرده ولی در کل میگم این موضوع نشون میده که جا به جایی نمره ها به آسانی صورت میگیره.

----------


## پریس

چرا ما ایرانیا انقد باهم بدیم آخه؟ بخدا میشه رقابت سالم و عادلانه و منطقی کرد. لزومی نداره حتما به عده از گردونه رقابت بخاطر بی عدالتی سقط بشن و با نفرت حاضر بشیم به خودمون آسیب برسه اما یه عده حق رقابت کردنو خیلی راحت از دست بدن.

----------


## reza0

> چرا ما ایرانیا انقد باهم بدیم آخه؟ بخدا میشه رقابت سالم و عادلانه و منطقی کرد. لزومی نداره حتما به عده از گردونه رقابت بخاطر بی عدالتی سقط بشن و با نفرت حاضر بشیم به خودمون آسیب برسه اما یه عده حق رقابت کردنو خیلی راحت از دست بدن.


حرف شما دركش واسه يه عده سخته

----------


## DR,Sadra

> چرا ما ایرانیا انقد باهم بدیم آخه؟ بخدا میشه رقابت سالم و عادلانه و منطقی کرد. لزومی نداره حتما به عده از گردونه رقابت بخاطر بی عدالتی سقط بشن و با نفرت حاضر بشیم به خودمون آسیب برسه اما یه عده حق رقابت کردنو خیلی راحت از دست بدن.



بعضی افراد فکر میکنن چون معدلشون بالاست باید همین الان در ورودی دانشگاه تهران به روشون باز شه و با کلی احترام برن سر کلاس درس بشینن اما همین اقایون نمیدونن که اتفاقا بعضی ها هستن مثل نفر 79 کنکور سال 93 که با معدل 12 مچ خیلی از همین اقایونی که ادعاشون میشه رو خوابوند

----------


## REDAXE

من سال 89 دیپلم گرفتم
اون زمان نه تنها من بلکه خیلیای دیگه روحشونم از این داستانا خبر نداشت
بعدش عایا این عادلانه هست که هم من هم کسی که سال 94 دیپلم گرفته و از همه چی باخبر بوده تاثیر برامون یکسان باشه ؟

----------


## maryam23

> بحث ترسیدن نیست موضوع اینه که هر کی معدلش بالاس باید سودش رو هم ببره
> به حرف ما نیست البته اما شورای سنجش تا جایی که مشخصه تصمیمی غیر از قطعی نمیگیره چون هدفشون حذف کنکوره 
> در ضمن اماده فحش خوردن از انجمن هم هستم


جون کندی؟ 2 ساعت وقت برای فیزیک سال سوم اونم تشریحی افتخار توئه؟کسیکه قبولیش بخاطر تاثیر معدل باشه دانشگاه نره بهتره شما اگه عرضه داشتی بدون تاثیر معدل هم قبول میشدی شما اگه مردی بیا تو کنکور خودت رو نشون بده ادمهایی مثل تو با معدل بالا زیاد هست که به هیچ جایی نرسیدن کسای که با درصد های پایین تر جای آدمای لایق رو میگیرن امیدوارم بچه ها تا کنکور 97 جای شما رو بگیرن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

این تاپیک کاملا بی مصرفه .
اگه قراره اعتراض کنید برید اعتراض کنید هرچند من توصیه میکنم وقتتون رو طلف نکنید ...
الان سر چی دارید با هم بحث میکنید ؟؟ اونی ک معدلش بالاست چیزی میخواد که به نفع خودشه اونی که معدلش پایینه هم همینطور . هر کدوم هر کاری به نفعتونه بکنید ولی اینکه با هم کل کل کنید هیچ چیزی عوض نمیشه

----------


## Riza1996

پارسال من هندسه افتادم خرداد امسال با پول قبول شدم البته خودم همه چیرو نوشتم، نصف سال معلم نداشتیم وقتی هم داشتیم سر هم دو صفحه جزوه نداشتیم منم افتادم شهریور نتوستم برم هرکی رفته بود میگفت خودش اومد جوابارو گفت الان یک امتحان از هندسه پیش از من بگیرن سرجن نام و نام خانوادگی مو بلدم

----------


## DR.MAM

> این تاپیک کاملا بی مصرفه .
> اگه قراره اعتراض کنید برید اعتراض کنید هرچند من توصیه میکنم وقتتون رو طلف نکنید ...
> الان سر چی دارید با هم بحث میکنید ؟؟ اونی ک معدلش بالاست چیزی میخواد که به نفع خودشه اونی که معدلش پایینه هم همینطور . هر کدوم هر کاری به نفعتونه بکنید ولی اینکه با هم کل کل کنید هیچ چیزی عوض نمیشه


محمد اصن بحث سر نفعه شخصی نیست...یه اتفاقی بیوفته که به نفع همه باشه نه یه عده خاص...

درسته که تو ترمیم کردی و معدلت بالا رفته اما خودتم میدونی که تاثیر قطعی به ضرر همست

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> محمد اصن بحث سر نفعه شخصی نیست...یه اتفاقی بیوفته که به نفع همه باشه نه یه عده خاص...
> 
> درسته که تو ترمیم کردی و معدلت بالا رفته اما خودتم میدونی که تاثیر قطعی به ضرر همست


10 ساعت هم بحث کنید باز هیچکی قبول نمیکنه ... حالا خود دانید ...

----------


## maryam23

هیچ تا حالا پرسیدید این معدل بالا ها که میان علیه تاثیر مثبت جبهه میگیرن چرا الان صدا شون دراومده که تاثیر مثبت؟ چرا قبل کنکور 93 که تاثیر مثبت بود  چیزی نمیگفتن؟ چرا اون موقع که معدل تاثیر نداشت چیزی نمیگفتن؟ چرا از موقعی که تاثیر قطعی شد از معدل دفاع کردن؟ بیخودی وقت تون رو صرف این ادمها نکنید یه سری جاه طلب هستن که هر موقع چیزی به نفع شون باشه از حق  و حقوق حرف میزنن ولی وقتیکه درصد کنکور شون رو میبینید متوجه میشید که اون زحمتی که باید بکشن رو نکشیدند چون معدل شون بالاست

----------


## DR.MAM

> 10 ساعت هم بحث کنید باز هیچکی قبول نمیکنه ... حالا خود دانید ...


درسته...

----------


## Mehdi.j

میدونی چرا میگم تاثیر قطعی خوبه ؟ چون راه قبولی رو باز میکنه بحث اصلا رقابت منصفانه نیست که اخه کدوم رقابت عادلانس که این باشه. من معدلم 20 هست پس به نفع خودم حرف میزنم امیدوارم معدل قطعی بشه رقیبام افت کنن تو کنکور تا تراز من بره بالا. زندگی همینه داداش

----------


## DR.MAM

> میدونی چرا میگم تاثیر قطعی خوبه ؟ چون راه قبولی رو باز میکنه بحث اصلا رقابت منصفانه نیست که اخه کدوم رقابت عادلانس که این باشه. من معدلم 20 هست پس به نفع خودم حرف میزنم امیدوارم معدل قطعی بشه رقیبام افت کنن تو کنکور تا تراز من بره بالا. زندگی همینه داداش


مهدی جان ینی حاضری که واسه بالا رفتن خودت،چندین هزار نفر به زمین گرم بخورن؟

----------


## maryam23

> میدونی چرا میگم تاثیر قطعی خوبه ؟ چون راه قبولی رو باز میکنه بحث اصلا رقابت منصفانه نیست که اخه کدوم رقابت عادلانس که این باشه. من معدلم 20 هست پس به نفع خودم حرف میزنم امیدوارم معدل قطعی بشه رقیبام افت کنن تو کنکور تا تراز من بره بالا. زندگی همینه داداش


نگران نباش تا کنکور 96 همه میرن ترمیم میکنن چون اون موقع که برای ترمیم رفته بودم برای شهوریور نصف همکلاسی هام داشتن ترمیم میکردن رقبات از تو هم بالا میزنن شما هم به قوه الهی راه قبولیت مسدود میشه

----------


## Mehdi.j

> مهدی جان ینی حاضری که واسه بالا رفتن خودت،چندین هزار نفر به زمین گرم بخورن؟


داداش همش کل کل هستش اینا حرص میخورن ما میخندیم همین

----------


## Amir h

> داداش همش کل کل هستش اینا حرص میخورن ما میخندیم همین


شما تضمین میکنی که ترمیمو اثر میدن؟؟؟ واسه خردادیا رو تو 95 اثر دادن؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش همش کل کل هستش اینا حرص میخورن ما میخندیم همین


مهدی جان حالا گذشته از شوخی و خنده،میشه به سوال من صادقانه جواب بدی؟

----------


## DR,Sadra

> داداش همش کل کل هستش اینا حرص میخورن ما میخندیم همین



اقایی که واسه خودت زدی ان شاالله دندانپزشکی.با این رفتارت فکر نمیکنم چیز خاصی عایدت بشه.اگر تونستی توی این رقابت دست یه نفر رو بگیری و بهش کمک کنی مردونگی کردی و کارت رزش داره نه ینکه به مشکلات و ضعف یه عده ی کثیری بخندی.از هر دستی بدی از همون دست هم میگیری دوست عزیز

----------


## Suicide

> یکم مطالعه کنی میفهمی که دیشب مصاحبه داشته
> شما ها نمیتونین معدلتون رو بالا ببرین اونوقت دوست دارین همه چیز هم براتون محیا باشه.ایشالا که 30 درصد قطعی رو وقتی دادن دست همه رو میشه


*فک میکنی 20 گرفتن تو نهایی سخته ؟؟ 

خوب اگه قطعی بشه ما معدل پایین ها میریم ترمیم که دو تا مزیت داره :

1-  تو دی و شهریور مراقبا اصلا با بچه ها کاری ندارن ..حتی مورد بوده طرف با خودش کتاب برده .. مراقب هم دیده ولی هیچی نگفته ... حالا چیزای دیگه به کنار ... 

2- مصحح ها برای دی و شهریور خیلی با ارفاق اصلاح میکنن ... مثلا یکی از دوستای خودم ، سال سوم ، ریاضی رو رد شده بود ... منم یکم باهاش کار کردم ... جمعا 5 نمره هم بلد نبود ... ولی بهش گفتم الکی ورقه رو پر کنه ... طرف گرفته بود 12 ... داشت شاخ در میاورد ...


حالا اینجوری ما مدل پایینا میتونیم از اون معدل 19.99 ها هم که با افتخار میگن تاثیر باید قطعی باشه جلو بزنیم 

پینوشت : راستی به صندلی هم خیلی گیر نمیدن ..یعنی راحت میتونی با دوستت صندلی هارو جابه جا کنی تا پیش هم بشینی ... اصن یه وضعی 

پینوشت 2 : راستی هر امتحان رو دوروبر 300 میفروشن ... اگه 30 نفر جمع بشیم نفری میفته 10 تومن ...  اینم یه راه 20 گرفتن ...

:troll (5):*

----------


## Amir h

> *فک میکنی 20 گرفتن تو نهایی سخته ؟؟ 
> 
> خوب اگه قطعی بشه ما معدل پایین ها میریم ترمیم که دو تا مزیت داره :
> 
> 1-  تو دی و شهریور مراقبا اصلا با بچه ها کاری ندارن ..حتی مورد بوده طرف با خودش کتاب برده .. مراقب هم دیده ولی هیچی نگفته ... حالا چیزای دیگه به کنار ... 
> 
> 2- مصحح ها برای دی و شهریور خیلی با ارفاق اصلاح میکنن ... مثلا یکی از دوستای خودم ، سال سوم ، ریاضی رو رد شده بود ... منم یکم باهاش کار کردم ... جمعا 5 نمره هم بلد نبود ... ولی بهش گفتم الکی ورقه رو پر کنه ... طرف گرفته بود 12 ... داشت شاخ در میاورد ...
> 
> 
> ...


داداش ترمیم واسه 95 اثر داده نشد از کجا معلوم واسه 96 اثر بدن؟

----------


## Suicide

> داداش ترمیم واسه 95 اثر داده نشد از کجا معلوم واسه 96 اثر بدن؟


اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه اثر میدن ...

در ضمن مثل اینکه مال بعضیا رو اثر داده بودن .. .

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> مهدی جان ینی حاضری که واسه بالا رفتن خودت،چندین هزار نفر به زمین گرم بخورن؟


به حرفم رسیدی ؟
حالا هی کل کل کنید ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما تضمین میکنی که ترمیمو اثر میدن؟؟؟ واسه خردادیا رو تو 95 اثر دادن؟؟؟


من تضمین میکنم ترمیم شهریور و دی رو اثر میدن

----------


## DR.MAM

> به حرفم رسیدی ؟
> حالا هی کل کل کنید ...


آره،درسته...

----------


## Amir h

> من تضمین میکنم ترمیم شهریور و دی رو اثر میدن


از کجا میدونی عزیز پس چرا خرداد رو اثر ندادن؟

----------


## mammad.z

دوستان من یه سری مدارکمو از مدرسه گرفتم واسه پیام نور میخام سال دیگه کنکور بدم میتونم دی ماه ترمیم کنم؟

----------


## Riza1996

شما که این همه از تاثیر حمایت میکنی 
معدلت ده میشد حمایت میکردی؟ 
حتمن یه ریگی به کفشت هست که از کنکور که این همه مامور داره و این همه نظارت داره،  میترسی دنبال معدلی که با هزار جور کلک گرفتی ما هم گرفتیم سر شیمی معلم گاگول بود ۱۶ شدم اونم امتحان المپیاد شیمی بود،  که معلم به ما داده بود 
کسی که درست درس خونده هم معدل بالا میشه هم کنکور خوب میزنه افرادی مثل شما که دنبال تاثیر قطعی هستی معلومه مفتی نمره گرفتی و از کنکور میترسی من ادبیات ۱۷ گرفتم کنکور ۵۰ زدم حتی درست و حسابی هم نخونده بودم شما چرا از کنکور میترسی مگه بیست نشدی؟ خو کنکورم بالا بزن مگر کنکور از کتاب های دانشگاهه؟ یا از کتاب های امریکا سوال طرح میشه؟ کسی که تو جلسه کنکور نشسته خوب میفهمه اگر میخوند حل میکرد و افسوس نخوندن میخوره من دو بار خوردم جنابعالی و سایر دوستان هم خواهید خورد

----------


## mahdi2015

معدل = حاشیه 
باشه تاثیر داره اگه قطعی بشه بدجورم تاثیر داره برای اونایی که معدل پایینی دارن ... 
بعضیا درس و مشق رو ول کردن صبح تا شب افتادن دنبال اینکه تاثیر مثبته یا قطعی بشینین بخونید دیگه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> از کجا میدونی عزیز پس چرا خرداد رو اثر ندادن؟


خرداد بعد از ثبت نام کنکور بود . طرف بهمن کد سوابقش رو وارد کرده بعد انتظار داره خرداد براش سوابق رو تغییر بدن ! این که نمیشه ... ولی اگه شهریور یا دی برید ترمیم یا کد سوابق جدید بهتون میدن یا همون قبلیو ویرایش میکنن که در هر صورت شما بهمن میتونی از سوبق ترمیم توی پروسه ثبت نام استفاده کنی ...

----------


## AXCE

> داداش همش کل کل هستش اینا حرص میخورن ما میخندیم همین


داداش شما فرض کن از همه معدل غیر 20 ایی ها بالاتری
درهرصورت که باید با بقیه معدل 20 ایی ها رقابت بکنی، نه؟  :Yahoo (21): 
تاثیر قطعی بشه نشه چه فرقی به حال تو میکنه

----------


## Amir h

> خرداد بعد از ثبت نام کنکور بود . طرف بهمن کد سوابقش رو وارد کرده بعد انتظار داره خرداد براش سوابق رو تغییر بدن ! این که نمیشه ... ولی اگه شهریور یا دی برید ترمیم یا کد سوابق جدید بهتون میدن یا همون قبلیو ویرایش میکنن که در هر صورت شما بهمن میتونی از سوبق ترمیم توی پروسه ثبت نام استفاده کنی ...


امید وارم تاثیر بدن

----------


## پریس

> میدونی چرا میگم تاثیر قطعی خوبه ؟ چون راه قبولی رو باز میکنه بحث اصلا رقابت منصفانه نیست که اخه کدوم رقابت عادلانس که این باشه. من معدلم 20 هست پس به نفع خودم حرف میزنم امیدوارم معدل قطعی بشه رقیبام افت کنن تو کنکور تا تراز من بره بالا. زندگی همینه داداش


تبریک میگم شما هم به جمع افرادی که سعی میکنن بدون اخلاقیات پا روی همه بذارن افزوده شدی و محیط زندگی رو برای ده ها، صدها هزار و میلیونها نفر دیگه بدتر کردی. اتفاقا زندگی همین نیست. اگر آدمای بیشتری باشن که به اخلاقیات و همدلی انسانی اهمیت بدن و نگن زندگی همینه و بخور تا خورده نشوی و از این نمونه تفکر وضعیت اینی نمیشی که توش هستیم.

----------


## D.A.A

اقا سلام . بابا تو رو خدا این بحثا رو ول کنید یه دیقه اومدم ببینم انجمن چه خبر که ... شما بشین درستو بخون . سال 94 یکی با معدل 16 یا 17 کارنامش تو گزینه 2 هست پزشکی شهید بهشتی اورده بود 
شما درصد بالا بزن اگه تاثیر منفی گذاشت با من . تاثیر مثل اینه که تو امتحان کتبی 20 بگیر اصلا کلاسیتو بدن 10 باز نمرت بالای 15 هست ولی کتبی تو 10 بگیر کلاسیتو 20 بدن باز 15 نمیشی

----------


## Janvaljan

*تاثیر معدل قطعی میمونه فقط و فقط و فقط به دو دلیل :*

*1- دختر و پسر اون نماینده مجلس ، مدیران اموزش پرورش ، مدیران سنجش  ، مدیران وزارت علوم ، یعنی همه اونایی که در زمینه تاثیر معدل تصمیم گیری میکنند ، فرزندانشون معدلشون 20 نباشه ،مطمئن باشین زیر 19.5 نیست ، پس ببخشید این طور میگم ولی از نظر اینا گور بابای اونی که معدلش 18 شده ما که بچه هامون غم معدل ندارن.

2-ترمیم معدل یک طرح نون و اب دار برای اموزش و پرورشه که عمراً از این نون و ابی که تازه برای خودشون دست و پا کردن بگذرن.

دلایل مثلاً کارشناسی که برای چرایی تاثیر قطعی میارن از بیخ و بن غلط مسخره و نفع گراست.*

 *پس باید منتظر تاثیر قطعی بود.*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *تاثیر معدل قطعی میمونه فقط و فقط و فقط به دو دلیل :*
> 
> *1- دختر و پسر اون نماینده مجلس ، مدیران اموزش پرورش ، مدیران سنجش  ، مدیران وزارت علوم ، یعنی همه اونایی که در زمینه تاثیر معدل تصمیم گیری میکنند ، فرزندانشون معدلشون 20 نباشه ،مطمئن باشین زیر 19.5 نیست ، پس ببخشید این طور میگم ولی از نظر اینا گور بابای اونی که معدلش 18 شده ما که بچه هامون غم معدل ندارن.
> 
> 2-ترمیم معدل یک طرح نون و اب دار برای اموزش و پرورشه که عمراً از این نون و ابی که تازه برای خودشون دست و پا کردن بگذرن.*
> 
>  *پس باید منتظر تاثیر قطعی بود.*


لعنت به این کشوری که من توش زندگی میکنم..فقط میتونم بگم لعنت..چیز دیگه یی به ذهنم نمیرسه

----------


## Chandler Bing

> لعنت به این کشوری که من توش زندگی میکنم..فقط میتونم بگم لعنت..چیز دیگه یی به ذهنم نمیرسه


 خانه از پای بست ویرانه است  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## jaany

واقعا بدبختیه




> *وقتی تعداد بیست‌ها بسیار زیاد باشد، غیر از معدل ۲۰ هر معدلی به ضررتان است حتی ۱۹/۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹*

----------


## mahdi.sniper

من که با این وضع فک کنم باید برم واسه ترمیم...
راستی کسی نمیدونه مثلا من که دیپلمم رو ازیه شهر دیگه گرفتم...آیا میتونم تو یه شهر دیگه واسه ترمیم اقدام کنم؟؟؟
بعد اونوخت معدل جدید حساب میشه دیگه اگه دی ماه اقدام کنم؟؟؟
آخه شنیدم امسال یه سریا واسشون اعمال نشده بوده ترمیم...

----------


## pouriajr121

من که دیپلم تجربی دارم ولی به دلایلی می خوام ریاضی کنکور بدم تکلیف تاثیر معدلم چیه؟؟؟

----------


## hosen

اصلا تاثیر معدل بی معنی هستش. وقتی سوالات سراسری مثل اب خوردن لو میرن

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> اصلا تاثیر معدل بی معنی هستش. وقتی سوالات سراسری مثل اب خوردن لو میرن


تاثیر معدل کار بسیار به جا و خوبی هستش...
به شرطی که حداقل سوابق تحصیلی 4 سال رو داشته باشن+سوابق هدایت تحصیلی دانش آموز توسط یه فرد متخصص
البته اگه سوالا هم لو نره...
ولی خب متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه و هیچیش به هیچی نیست...

----------


## Maestro Arman

فکر کنم واسه 95 درصد بچه های منطقه3 تو کنکور95 معدل کلا بدون تاثیر بود ( از جمله من که نمرات نهایی ام خوب بود )
ایشالا واسه شما هم بی تاثیر میشه .

بشینید درستونو بخونید و تست بزنید ! بی خیال معدل و...

----------


## hosen

> تاثیر معدل کار بسیار به جا و خوبی هستش...
> به شرطی که حداقل سوابق تحصیلی 4 سال رو داشته باشن+سوابق هدایت تحصیلی دانش آموز توسط یه فرد متخصص
> البته اگه سوالا هم لو نره...
> ولی خب متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه و هیچیش به هیچی نیست...


بله منم از همون نظر میگم. وقتی قراره سوالات لو بره و یک عده ای با پارتی بازی نمره بگیرن که حتما هم میگیرن.
اصلا سیاست تاثیر معدل همینه اونایی میان بالا که نباید بیان. تنها راه تقلب در کنکور فعلا همینه. هنوز راههای دیگه کشف نشده است.
وگرنه اونی که درسخونه و زحمت کشیده چه با معدل چه بی معدل قبول خواهد شد.

----------


## mahdi.sniper

اجساس الان من به مجلسی ها و آموزش پرورشی های عزیز
یعنی قشنگ یه همچین بازی میخوان بکنن با آینده ما

----------


## mahsatiam

اینا چ میفهمن حال مارو نشستن دور هم حرف برا زدن ندارن  هی مارو بدبخت میکنن

----------


## Hellion

دوستان باور کنین معدل بالا ها گناهی ندارند اکثرن با تلاش خودشون اومدن بالا هر چند قلبا دوس دارم تاثیر قطعی شه ولی میگم مثبت شه بهتره چون شرایط وایه معدل پایین ها هم مهیا میشه و ظلم نمیشه ..
در جواب آون دوستی که میگفت شهریور خوبه اینا وایه تقلب باید بگم تو اگه بیل زن بودی بیل خودت رو میدی حاجی

----------


## DR,Sadra

[quote=dr.mam;976521]لعنت به این کشوری که من توش زندگی میکنم..فقط میتونم بگم لعنت..چیز دیگه یی به ذهنم نمیرسه[/quo

اقای محترم این کشور مقدسه .جای لعن کردن کشورت لعنتاتو واسه ادمای خائن و سودجو خرج کن

----------


## XCIX

اصلا این غیر قانونیه... تاثیر معدل در صورتی باید باشه که درس های هر سه سال آخر متوسطه به صورت نهایی برگزاری بشه (با فرض اینکه اصلا تقلب و پارتی بازی و پول و این چیزا هم نباشه)
سال 95 هم همینطور شد
یه عده نماینده  مجلس  عشقی میان سرنوشت یک میلیون از جونای مملکتو خراب میکنن به خاطر امتحاناتی که حتی نمیتونن بهش نظارت داشته باشن..
توی کشوری که حتی حق تحصیل عادلانه ی به دور از پول و پارتی بازی رو از دانشجو های آینده اون مملکلت بگیرن وضع بایدم همینطور باشه..
کسی نباید انتظار پیشرفت داشته باشه

----------


## mpaarshin

اینجا که تاپیک ترمیم نیست درضمن ترمیم تو دی رو به احتمال زیاد اثر نمیدن البته نه همه رو چون دیپکد تغییر نمیدن حالا ترمیم اصن مهم نیست اون یه چیز مشخصه البته اینم بگم ترمیم بیشتر خرج داره واسه اموزش و پرورش تا سود
بحث سر بی عدالتیه میگیم سوم ۲۵٪ تاثیر بدن کنکورم ۲۵٪ سوم باشه علنا ۵۰٪ سومه و شما سوم رو خوب بخونی موفقیت زیادی بدست میاری کم اهمیت شدن پایه های دیگه رو میرسونه
مورد دیگه اینکه امتحانات نهایی معیار درستی برای سنجش دانشجو نیست توش تقلب زیاده امنیت سوالا پایینه و سلیقه در تصحیح داره فعلا معیار مناسبی برای سنجش نیست کما اینکه کنکور قابل حذف نیست فعلا

----------


## mpaarshin

اینجا که تاپیک ترمیم نیست درضمن ترمیم تو دی رو به احتمال زیاد اثر نمیدن البته نه همه رو چون دیپکد تغییر نمیدن حالا ترمیم اصن مهم نیست اون یه چیز مشخصه البته اینم بگم ترمیم بیشتر خرج داره واسه اموزش و پرورش تا سود
بحث سر بی عدالتیه میگیم سوم ۲۵٪ تاثیر بدن کنکورم ۲۵٪ سوم باشه علنا ۵۰٪ سومه و شما سوم رو خوب بخونی موفقیت زیادی بدست میاری کم اهمیت شدن پایه های دیگه رو میرسونه
مورد دیگه اینکه امتحانات نهایی معیار درستی برای سنجش دانشجو نیست توش تقلب زیاده امنیت سوالا پایینه و سلیقه در تصحیح داره فعلا معیار مناسبی برای سنجش نیست کما اینکه کنکور قابل حذف نیست فعلا

----------


## _LuNa_

> هیچ تا حالا پرسیدید این معدل بالا ها که میان علیه تاثیر مثبت جبهه میگیرن چرا الان صدا شون دراومده که تاثیر مثبت؟ چرا قبل کنکور 93 که تاثیر مثبت بود  چیزی نمیگفتن؟ چرا اون موقع که معدل تاثیر نداشت چیزی نمیگفتن؟ چرا از موقعی که تاثیر قطعی شد از معدل دفاع کردن؟ بیخودی وقت تون رو صرف این ادمها نکنید یه سری جاه طلب هستن که هر موقع چیزی به نفع شون باشه از حق  و حقوق حرف میزنن ولی وقتیکه درصد کنکور شون رو میبینید متوجه میشید که اون زحمتی که باید بکشن رو نکشیدند چون معدل شون بالاست




سلام....

خواهر خوبم منم معدلم ۲۰ هستش ولی اصلا با نظر این آقا که به نظر میاد  داره با پستهای آزاردهنده بقیه رو میرنجونه اصلا وابدا موافق نیستم هرگز.....

چرا باید قطعی بشه؟!!!!

پس واقعا عدالت  آموزشی کجاست؟!

باید اونی تصویب بشه که به نفع همه ی بچه هاست!!!!

البته تصورنکنین من توشرایط آرمانی معدلم خوب شده! منم زحمت کشیدم ولی هرگز حاضر نیستم با قطعی شدن تاثیر معدل بقیه بچه ها ضربه بدی بخورن !!!

به خصوص اونایی که دارن واسه کنکورشون واقعا زحمت میکشن....


ان شاءالله همونی میشه که اکثر بچه ها میخوان.....



                 الهی آمین......

----------


## mohammad.cv.68

دوست عزیز آقای خدایی خودش گفت ۲۷ هزار نفر معدل بالای ۱۹ در رشته ی تجربی داریم! یعنی کسی که معدلش ۱۹ باشه رتبه معدلش از ۲۷۰۰۰ شروع میشه! اصلا واسه معدل های بالا معدل کاملا بی معنیه و به ضررمونه! به قول آقای خدایی سیستم آموزش و پرورش یجوریه که دانش آموز نمـره بالای ۱۰ بگیره و پاس بشه ولی کنکور به شکلیه که تفاوت بین تک تک داوطلبهارو مشخـــــص کنه! با معدل ۱۹.۸۰ هم آدم استرس داره! چون چند هزار نفر معدل بهتر از تو دارن! و خودمون خوب میدونیم بین معدل ۱۹.۸۰ و ۲۰ چقدر ممکنه سلیقه ی مصحح ها تاثیر گذاشته باشه! 
قانون معدل فقط یه بی عدالتی به تمام بی عدالتی های موجود اضافه میکنه و یه بازاری میشه واسه آموزش و پرورش که خیلیا پول بدن و ترمیم معدل کنن!
الان بیدار نشی و دست روی دست بزاری یه دقتی متوجه میشی که خیلی دیره...

----------


## Amir h

> اینجا که تاپیک ترمیم نیست درضمن ترمیم تو دی رو به احتمال زیاد اثر نمیدن البته نه همه رو چون دیپکد تغییر نمیدن حالا ترمیم اصن مهم نیست اون یه چیز مشخصه البته اینم بگم ترمیم بیشتر خرج داره واسه اموزش و پرورش تا سود
> بحث سر بی عدالتیه میگیم سوم ۲۵٪ تاثیر بدن کنکورم ۲۵٪ سوم باشه علنا ۵۰٪ سومه و شما سوم رو خوب بخونی موفقیت زیادی بدست میاری کم اهمیت شدن پایه های دیگه رو میرسونه
> مورد دیگه اینکه امتحانات نهایی معیار درستی برای سنجش دانشجو نیست توش تقلب زیاده امنیت سوالا پایینه و سلیقه در تصحیح داره فعلا معیار مناسبی برای سنجش نیست کما اینکه کنکور قابل حذف نیست فعلا


چرا ترمیم دی رو اثر نمیدن؟؟

----------


## sun2016

> چرا؟


عاشق یکیشون شدم کلاسشون کجاس؟

----------


## Ultra

افرادی که اینجا هر درگیر چند صدم معدل هستید مواظب باشد از اون طرف توی کنکور گیم اور نشید


بازی؟! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lullaby

*خیلی با معدل بالا آبیاری گل های قالی دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی علی آباد کتول هم قبول نشدن*

----------


## azem

ای کاش ی نفر ی طومار اینترنتی بزرگ راه می انداخت تا صداش ب گوش مسولین هم برسه

----------


## jaany

دوستان عزیز لطفا برای ترمیم معدل فعلا اقدام نکنید

هنوز تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور علنی نشده

یعنی 50-50 هستش . ببینیم کدوم کفه ترازو میاد پایین

به زودی این بخش نامه تصویب میشه که معدل تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه یا منفی!!!!

پس ....  please wait

----------


## mammadahmadi1

> دوستان عزیز لطفا برای ترمیم معدل فعلا اقدام نکنید
> 
> هنوز تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور علنی نشده
> 
> یعنی 50-50 هستش . ببینیم کدوم کفه ترازو میاد پایین
> 
> به زودی این بخش نامه تصویب میشه که معدل تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه یا منفی!!!!
> 
> پس ....  please wait


ینی تا کی دقیقا اخر هفته؟؟

----------


## jaany

> ینی تا کی دقیقا اخر هفته؟؟


بستگی داره که اختلافات کِی حل بشه!!تو مجلس هنوز اختلاف نظر پابرجاست

----------


## DR.MAM

> بستگی داره که اختلافات کِی حل بشه!!تو مجلس هنوز اختلاف نظر پابرجاست


نحوه و میزان تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 96،در شورای سنجش مشخص میشه نه تو مجلس

----------


## jaany

> نحوه و میزان تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 96،در شورای سنجش مشخص میشه نه تو مجلس


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...33700528,d.d2s


یه سری به سایت بالا بزن
شما اطلاعات کسب کن بعد بیا بین مجلس و شورا فرق بزار
پستتو پاک کن تا کسی ندیده از خنده رودل کنه

----------


## Mamad org

*تاثیر معدل مثبت فقط به نفع دانش اموزان با معدل خیلی پایین (13 به پایین)

اینا همه باید قبول کنن که تاثیر اگه مثبت یا بداشته شه کنکورم به مراتب سخت ترمیشه و این عملا به ضرر شماست....نمونش پارسال.....

برید دعا کنید قطعی شه که اگه مثبت بمونه چه کنکوری شود امسال....


پ.ن:تنها معیار برای ورود دانشجو به دانشگاه های با ازمون فقط و فقط کنکور است.....پس اگر تاثییر قطعی باشه.....چی میشه....دیگه چیزی نگم بهتره همه فهمیدن فک کنم...


این نوشته تنها یک نطر شخصی و منطقی بود....

موفق باشید....*

----------


## Matrix M

الان من که دارم سال چهارم میخونم اگه قطعی بشه فرصتی برای ترمیم دارم؟

----------


## nice1

بیاین کفن بپوشیم  جمع شیم  جلو سازمان سنجش

----------


## DR.MAM

> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...33700528,d.d2s
> 
> 
> یه سری به سایت بالا بزن
> شما اطلاعات کسب کن بعد بیا بین مجلس و شورا فرق بزار
> پستتو پاک کن تا کسی ندیده از خنده رودل کنه


خدا ایشالا شفات بده...


یکی بیاد فرق مجلس رو با شورای سنجش و آموزش،یاد ایشون بده...پیشاپیش خدا خیرتون بده بابت توضیحتون به ایشون

----------


## hosen

اینا از هر راهی استفاده میکنن تا دستشون در تقلب کردن تو کنکور باز باشه . سیاست کاری شون همینه

سر حرف 25 درصدی امسال تقریبا تمام سوالات سراسری لو رفت. حالا شما فرض کن بیشترش کنن یا تثبیتش.

چه بخور بخوری میشه.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellish

جراتشو ندارن قطعی کنن

انقد رفیق دارم ک سره همین قضیه حاضرن خودشونو جلو سازمان سنجش اتیش بزنن  :Yahoo (4): 

مگ الکیه؟؟
دوست عزیزی ک میگی قطعی نشه سوالا سخت میشه
نود و پنج که تاثیر مثبت بود کجای سوالا سخت بود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نسبت به نود و چهار  سوالا خیلی متعادل تر بود

خداااااااا وکیلی ....جان عزیزتون.....بس کنید قضیه معدل رو،..بچسبید به درس و تست زدنتون ....

اینجوری هم وقت خودتون میره هم کلی استرس میدین به هم

----------


## happy boy

اگه قطعی بشه خ ها تو تهران تظاهرات میکنن!دیدم که میگما.یادتون نیس سرسختی سوالای سوم بچه هاریختن بیرون؟همون نسل الان منتظرنتیجن!ینی وای اگه قطعی بشه.درضمن این فیلم که خبرخوبی بود.وقتی تورسانه عمومی تاثیرمعدل رو بدجلوه میدن یعنی خبرای خوبی توراهه.تازه دیوان عدال اداری هم رای داده کلا باطل شه: :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (15):  اگه هم قطعی شدترمیم هس.همگی موفق باشیم.ببخشیددیگه اولین پستم بود. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوست عزیر.

در حد نصیحت و اینجور حرفا نیستم ولی فقط و فقط تجربه ی شخصی پارسال خودم رو راجب تاثیر معدل میگم بهتون.

پارسال خیلی ها به شدت پیگیر تاثیر معدل بودن و درگیر حاشیه هاش شدن ( همه دیگه شده بودن مفسر که امروز فلانی فلان چیزو گفت پس تاثیر مثبت میشه یا برعکس)

به نظر من اصن وارد این بازی نشو و بشین واسه کنکورت بخون.

فوقش در بدترین حالت معدل میشه تاثیر قطعی اونوقت مجبور میشی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی و جبران کنی معدل بد خودتو ( نظر شخصیم هم اینه که بعیده نمره های ترمیم توی شهریور یا حتی دی ماه اثر داده نشه واسه کنکور 96 پس الکی هم نگرانش نباش)

----------


## maryam23

> فکر کنم واسه 95 درصد بچه های منطقه3 تو کنکور95 معدل کلا بدون تاثیر بود ( از جمله من که نمرات نهایی ام خوب بود )
> ایشالا واسه شما هم بی تاثیر میشه .
> 
> بشینید درستونو بخونید و تست بزنید ! بی خیال معدل و...


شاید معدل بی تاثیر بوده ولی پذیرش کاملا غیر منطقی بود  جوری که حق دخترای منطقه 3 که 4 تاش تو همین انجمن بودن به طرز فجیعی خورده شد

----------


## happy boy

هموطنان گل.یاتاثیرمثبته.پس:بایددرص  ای بالاتری توکنکوربزنیم وسوالات کنکورهم شایدجدی ترشن. امادیگه خبری ازمعدل واینانیس. یاقطعیه.دراینصورت مثل94بادرصدای کمترنسبت به بدون تاثیرمیشه قبول شیم واین بستگی به چیزی که میخایم داره.مثلااگه من پزشکی زیر500بخام بایدترازم بالای9800باشه مثلا.معدل هم یه تراز داره.بریدتخمین رتبه نشردریافت که خیلی دقیقه.ومعدل ودرصداتونوواردکنید.اگه کافی یودکه موفق باشیداگه هم ترازتون نرسیدهم ترمیم کنیدوترازمعدل بره بالا از طرفی هم تاکنکوردرصداتونو بزنیدمنفجرکنید!دراینصورت دیگه نگران نباشید.منم همین کاروکردم.اگه قطعی  بشه باترمیم میکنمش19وخورده ای تاتراز9500معدل بیارم بعدمیرم سراغ درصدای کنکور.سرزدن به انجمن  هم هرسه شب یبار برام یه جایزه برای بیشتراز12ساعت خوندنه.اگه دوس داشتیدامتحان کمنیدخیلی حال میده.هممون موفق باشیم هموطنان گلم.فعلا. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

غلط میکنن تاثیرو بخوان قطعی کنن...اگه اینجوری باشه،اولین نفریم که برم جلو سنجش،به نشونه خودمو آتیش بزنم

----------


## mpaarshin

> هموطنان گل.یاتاثیرمثبته.پس:بایددرص  ای بالاتری توکنکوربزنیم وسوالات کنکورهم شایدجدی ترشن. امادیگه خبری ازمعدل واینانیس. یاقطعیه.دراینصورت مثل94بادرصدای کمترنسبت به بدون تاثیرمیشه قبول شیم واین بستگی به چیزی که میخایم داره.مثلااگه من پزشکی زیر500بخام بایدترازم بالای9800باشه مثلا.معدل هم یه تراز داره.بریدتخمین رتبه نشردریافت که خیلی دقیقه.ومعدل ودرصداتونوواردکنید.اگه کافی یودکه موفق باشیداگه هم ترازتون نرسیدهم ترمیم کنیدوترازمعدل بره بالا از طرفی هم تاکنکوردرصداتونو بزنیدمنفجرکنید!دراینصورت دیگه نگران نباشید.منم همین کاروکردم.اگه قطعی  بشه باترمیم میکنمش19وخورده ای تاتراز9500معدل بیارم بعدمیرم سراغ درصدای کنکور.سرزدن به انجمن  هم هرسه شب یبار برام یه جایزه برای بیشتراز12ساعت خوندنه.اگه دوس داشتیدامتحان کمنیدخیلی حال میده.هممون موفق باشیم هموطنان گلم.فعلا.



این هزاربار سختی سوالات کنکور هیچ ارتباطی با تاثیر معدل نداره و سیاستی پشتش نیست البته سوالان به روز میشن ولی سطح سوالات بصورت رندم وارد میشن اینا بانک تست دارن و سوالات بعد از چندبار فیلتر رد شدن نهایتن چاپ میشن که خود طراح نمیدونه سوالش اومده یا نه

.............مورد مهم تر که باید بگم اینه که پارسال با درصد کمتر رتبه بهتر آوردن هیچ ربطی به تاثیر معدل نداره پارسال سطح سوالات بالاتر بوده زمان کنکور کمتر بوده امسال یک ماه زمان بیشتر بوده و اینکه سطح سوالات پایین تر بوده به جز شیمی این رو هم اضافه کنم که رتبه های برتر کاری به تاثیر معدل ندارن کسی که میخواد زیر هزار شه نمیگه اوکی امسال که تاثیر مثبت بود طرف با میانگین درصد 70 شده زیر هزار حالا بر فرض که تاثیر قطعی شده باید میانگین 60 بزنم!!!! کسی که رتبه خوب میخواد کاری به تاثیر معدل نداره و درصداشو با اون تنظیم نمیکنه این فقط برمیگرده با میانگین درصدای پارسال و امسال همین.

----------


## Alirezalireza

اوني كه سنگ تاثير قطعي رو به سينه ميزنه دنبال اينه فقط كنكورو دوربزنه، تاثير قطعي يعني كسي ك با ي سري امتحان مسخره نمره اورده نسبت ب كسي ك كنكوري كار كرده،بي دليل جلوتر بيافته،حالا اون كنكوري اينهمه ام خودشو قوي كرده باشه فايده نداره براش!! اين مسخرس،گذشته مهم نيس،چي بوديمو ول كن اقا چي هستي؟تو كنكور نشون بده
وگرنه كن ٥ام دبستان كلاس ميرفتم همش تو ازمونا رتبه داشتم،تاثيرش بديد!!!

من معدلم ١٨.٥ عه،اما ١٨.٥ اي ك هر ازمونو تو ٢٠ديقه نهايت نوشتم،رفتم ب كنكورم برسم،تو حوزمون از رو برگه هامون واسه بقيه ميخوندن

دوست عزيزي ك دنبال ٣٠٪‏ قطعي هستي،كنكورتو بده حقت باشه با كنكور ميري،دنبال عقب انداختن كسايي ك ازت ممكنه بهتر باشنو معدلشون پايينه،با تاثير ٣٠،٤٠٪‏ اي نباش

----------


## mpaarshin

> اوني كه سنگ تاثير قطعي رو به سينه ميزنه دنبال اينه فقط كنكورو دوربزنه، تاثير قطعي يعني كسي ك با ي سري امتحان مسخره نمره اورده نسبت ب كسي ك كنكوري كار كرده،بي دليل جلوتر بيافته،حالا اون كنكوري اينهمه ام خودشو قوي كرده باشه فايده نداره براش!! اين مسخرس،گذشته مهم نيس،چي بوديمو ول كن اقا چي هستي؟تو كنكور نشون بده
> وگرنه كن ٥ام دبستان كلاس ميرفتم همش تو ازمونا رتبه داشتم،تاثيرش بديد!!!
> 
> من معدلم ١٨.٥ عه،اما ١٨.٥ اي ك هر ازمونو تو ٢٠ديقه نهايت نوشتم،رفتم ب كنكورم برسم،تو حوزمون از رو برگه هامون واسه بقيه ميخوندن
> 
> دوست عزيزي ك دنبال ٣٠٪‏ قطعي هستي،كنكورتو بده حقت باشه با كنكور ميري،دنبال عقب انداختن كسايي ك ازت ممكنه بهتر باشنو معدلشون پايينه،با تاثير ٣٠،٤٠٪‏ اي نباش


دوست عزیز اونا قطره ای هستن در اقیانوس اوایل منم تحویلشون میگرفتم ولی ازبس خودخواه هستن دیگه باهاشون کاری ندارم
کلا مهم نیستن شما تحویلشون نگیر بزارین حرف بزنن

----------


## Hellion

خدایا شکرت

----------


## maryam23

> دوست عزیز اونا قطره ای هستن در اقیانوس اوایل منم تحویلشون میگرفتم ولی ازبس خودخواه هستن دیگه باهاشون کاری ندارم
> کلا مهم نیستن شما تحویلشون نگیر بزارین حرف بزنن


شما نگفتی از کجا میدونی ترمیم معدل دی ماه رو تاثیر نمیدن؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما نگفتی از کجا میدونی ترمیم معدل دی ماه رو تاثیر نمیدن؟


مورد دیگه اینکه خیلیا نمرات دیپکدشونم عوض نشده من مورد زیاد دارم بخواین نشون میدم

----------


## dr.lisans

> *تاثیر معدل مثبت فقط به نفع دانش اموزان با معدل خیلی پایین (13 به پایین)اینا همه باید قبول کنن که تاثیر اگه مثبت یا بداشته شه کنکورم به مراتب سخت ترمیشه و این عملا به ضرر شماست....نمونش پارسال.....برید دعا کنید قطعی شه که اگه مثبت بمونه چه کنکوری شود امسال....پ.ن:تنها معیار برای ورود دانشجو به دانشگاه های با ازمون فقط و فقط کنکور است.....پس اگر تاثییر قطعی باشه.....چی میشه....دیگه چیزی نگم بهتره همه فهمیدن فک کنم...این نوشته تنها یک نطر شخصی و منطقی بود....موفق باشید....*


نظر شخصی بود و کاملا غیر منطقی

----------


## maryam23

> مورد دیگه اینکه خیلیا نمرات دیپکدشونم عوض نشده من مورد زیاد دارم بخواین نشون میدم


امیدوارم موقع ثبت نام کنکور 96 این سوابق اعمال بشه چون اموزش  و پرورش موظف هست نمرات جدید رو تا قبل ثبت نام کنکور 96 طبق قانون بفرسته

----------


## DR.MAM

_ای بابا...پس چرا این لعنتیا تکلیفو زودتر مشخص نمیکنن!!!_

----------


## sajad564

> _ای بابا...پس چرا این لعنتیا تکلیفو زودتر مشخص نمیکنن!!!_


داداش اینجوری پیش بری عقب میمونیا...من دارم درسمو میخونم به مثبتو قطعی هم کاری ندارم مثبت شد که هیچی ولی قطعی شد میرم ترمیم...برو بخون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeedkh76

فعلا شما آخرین چیزی که اعمال شده رو مدنظر بگیرید به عنوان دستور کارتون
اینکه منتظر اعلام نظر سنجش باشید منطقی نیست

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش اینجوری پیش بری عقب میمونیا...من دارم درسمو میخونم به مثبتو قطعی هم کاری ندارم مثبت شد که هیچی ولی قطعی شد میرم ترمیم...برو بخون


نگران من نباش سجاد جون...من خیلی وقته شرو کردم..قطعیم که بشه دبگه نهایتا میرم ترمیم...فقط دوس دارم وضعیت این قضیه زودتر مشخص بشه..همین

----------


## DR.MAM

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeedkh76


فعلا شما آخرین چیزی که اعمال شده رو مدنظر بگیرید به عنوان دستور کارتون
اینکه منتظر اعلام نظر سنجش باشید منطقی نیست


بله..صحیحه_

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> _
> 
> بله..صحیحه_


مم جان یه وقتی نگی بعد از اینکه تاثیر مشخص شد شروع به خوندن می کنم آ...اگه از این حرفا بزنی اونوقت ....(بقیش رو خودت پر کن)

----------


## reza0

اين هفته هم تموم شد و اعلام نشد كه

----------


## ali.rainy

خبری نشد؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

میخوان قطعی اش کنن که هی لفتش میدن

----------


## DR.MAM

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouyasadeghi


میخوان قطعی اش کنن که هی لفتش میدن


اتفاقا برعکس...اگه میخواستن قطعیش کنن خیلی زودتر اعلام میکردن...ولی به هرحال اینجا ایرانه و هیچ چیز بعید نیست_

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> _
> 
> اتفاقا برعکس...اگه میخواستن قطعیش کنن خیلی زودتر اعلام میکردن...ولی به هرحال اینجا ایرانه و هیچ چیز بعید نیست_


اینجا ایرانه

----------


## DR.MAM

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouyasadeghi


اینجا ایرانه


  پویا جان منم که خب عرض کردم که اینجا ایرانه_

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> _  پویا جان منم که خب عرض کردم که اینجا ایرانه_


منم از اینجا ایران گفتن خوشم اومد خوب

----------


## Amirhassan5303

خدا کنه قطعی نشه به هر حال زیاد مهم نیس

----------


## hamedsarabi77

نمیدونم تو این فروم بود یا کجا اشتباه نکنم مصاحبه رتبه 14 بود گفت یکی از دلایل موفقیتم این بود ک به حواشی مثه معدل اینا اصلا فکر نمیکردم ما هم میگیم ایشالله قطعی نشه اما نمیتونیم ک کل ذهنمونو درگیرش کنیم ذهن ما الان باید صرفا کنکور و مطالعه و تست زنی باشه نه مسایل *حاشیه ای*

----------


## mpaarshin

> خدا کنه قطعی نشه به هر حال زیاد مهم نیس


همه ترمیمیا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

> نمیدونم تو این فروم بود یا کجا اشتباه نکنم مصاحبه رتبه 14 بود گفت یکی از دلایل موفقیتم این بود ک به حواشی مثه معدل اینا اصلا فکر نمیکردم ما هم میگیم ایشالله قطعی نشه اما نمیتونیم ک کل ذهنمونو درگیرش کنیم ذهن ما الان باید صرفا کنکور و مطالعه و تست زنی باشه نه مسایل *حاشیه ای*


اره یکیم میشناسم سال 94 به حواشی گیر نداد ولی رتبش بجای 1200 شد 2800 بخاطر تاثیر معدل

----------


## Ali__S

سلام...خبری نشد؟؟؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

نوچ

----------


## Mojgan*M

> اره یکیم میشناسم سال 94 به حواشی گیر نداد ولی رتبش بجای 1200 شد 2800 بخاطر تاثیر معدل


خب اگه گیر میداد و حواسش ب این چیزا بود ک بدتر میشد -__-

----------


## khaan

فرض رو بر قطعی بودن بزارین و شروع کنین درس بخونین

----------


## Mehran.nikbin

عججججججب
اوایل مهرماه هم شد ولی خبری نشد

----------


## ali.rainy

اخرش چی شد؟

----------


## Amirhassan5303

مهم نیست معدل چی بشه ولی من یچیزی رو خیلی خوب میدونم بالاخره بهش میرسم به امید خدا حتی اگه قرار باشه آسمون رو بیارم زمین اینکارو میکنم
از شما هم خواهش میکنم حاشیه ها رو کنار بزارید

----------


## Miss Maryam

*حالا که این همه حرف در باره تاثیر معدل و فلانه.
یه سوال؟؟
واسه کسایی که معدلشون بالاست،خوبه یا بد؟؟؟
یه سریا نوشته بودن بد..یه سریا نوشتن خوب..
کدومش؟؟؟* :Yahoo (110):

----------


## _fatemeh_

اگه مثبت نشه و قطعی بشه من چجوری خودمو واسه گذشته ببخشم؟!!  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (113):   :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Amirhassan5303

تنها برا کسی خوبه که معدلش 20 حتی اگه معدلت 19.99 باشه باز هم نسبت به کسایی که 20 عقب میوفتی

----------


## Hellish

:Yahoo (21):  توی این  نظام اموزشی...به هر چی رسیدی ...بگو بدرک

وگرنه سکته رو شاخته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Miss Maryam

*پس تو بالا بردن رتبه تاثیر نداره* :Yahoo (114): .پس این حرفا که مشاورای آموزشی میزنن که میتونه رتبه رو ببره بالا چیه؟ :Yahoo (39): حرف الکیه؟راهنمایی کنید. :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Amirhassan5303

منظورشون اینه که از هر کسی که معدلت بالاتر باشه به شرط تراز کنکور یکسان جلوتری

----------


## mpaarshin

> تنها برا کسی خوبه که معدلش 20 حتی اگه معدلت 19.99 باشه باز هم نسبت به کسایی که 20 عقب میوفتی


براي معدل بيست هم خوب نيست كارنامه هست با رتبه ٧٠٠ و معدل بيست تمام تاثير نداشته واسش سوم

----------


## Janvaljan

اقا نمیشه حضوری رفت سازمان سنجش  یا اموزش پرورش بگیم اقا اخرش شما میخای چه کار کنی؟ اقا الان فازتون چیه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> اقا نمیشه حضوری رفت سازمان سنجش  یا اموزش پرورش بگیم اقا اخرش شما میخای چه کار کنی؟ اقا الان فازتون چیه؟


چرا فقط میری بگو مثبت کنین تورو خدا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

*نشر دریافت:* *دوستان! وقتی  ۲۷۰۰۰  نفر معدل بالای نوزده دارند آن هم فقط در رشته‌ی تجربی و حدود هفتصد نفر در این رشته معدل ۲۰ به سازمان سنجش ارائه کرده‌اند، هر تأثیری که معدل داشته باشد به ضرر دانش‌آموزان درس‌خوان و نخبه است که در کنکور رتبه‌های برتر را نصیب خود کرده‌اند. این طرح از پایه و اساس کارشناسی نشده و ناعادلانه بوده و هست. کسی که رتبه‌اش پانصد بود و معدل بیست هم داشت، معدلش در کنکور امسال بی‌تأثیر ماند زیرا اگر می‌خواست تأثیر بگذارد رتبه‌اش را به سمت هفتصد متمایل می‌کرد یعنی رتبه‌اش بدتر می‌شد نه بهتر. (چون تعداد نمره‌های ۲۰ از تعداد رتبه‌های ۵۰۰ و زیر ۵۰۰بیشتر است و میانگین تراز این دو با هم، رتبه را بدتر می‌کند، نه بهتر!!!) تازه این درمورد معدل بیست است. اگر معدلش نوزده و نیم بود که رتبه‌ی‌۵۰۰اش تبدیل به بالای ۱۰۰۰ می‌شد!!!* 
*این نتیجه‌ی ماه‌ها تلاش ما و شما بود که چنین فاجعه‌ای برای داوطلبان کنکور ۹۵ رقم نخورد. مراقب داوطلبان کنکور ۹۶ باشیم.*
اگر بعد از این همه توضیح، هنوز متوجه تأثیر بد معدل (حتی برای معدل ۱۹ و ۲۰ نشده‌اید) و طرافدار آنید مقاله‌ی زیر را با دقت بخوانید:*مقاله‌ی آقای یونس حمه صادقی 

بررسی موشکافانه تأثیر معدل امتحان نهایی بر نتیجه کنکور : نشر دریافت
*

----------


## fan

> به گزارش ایسنا، عبدالرسول عمادی گفت: یکی دیگر از مشکلات ما تعدد مراجع  قانونگذاری است. الآن در آموزش و پرورش سه مرجع قانونگذاری وجود دارد؛ مجلس  شورای اسلامی، شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش. حال  انکه قانون را باید کم، کوتاه، آسان یاب و قابل اجرا کنیم ؛ بنابراین ما  مشکلاتی در قانونگذاری و قانونگرایی داریم که باید روی آن کار کنید.  دغدغه‌ی کنکور به عنوان یک معضل بزرگ و از دغدغه‌های اصلی در ایران است.  امروز قرار است ۸۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه از ظرفیت کنکور آزاد شود و این کار  به زودی عملی خواهد شد. رقابت برای کرسی های دانشگاه های مهم باید به یک  طیف پر انرژی و تیزهوش محدود شود و بقیه در سایر دانشگاه ها ثبت نام کنند و  درس بخوانند.


دوست عزیز،یکی از اقوام ما،معدل نهاییش ۲۰ شد،دو تا کوچه سور دادن،کنکور داد،تعهد وزارت بهداشت یه شهرستان قبول شد،با رتبه ۲۶۵۰ تو منطقه ۲،ولی یکی دیگه که درصدهاش خییلی از این بیشتر بود،رتبه اش شد ۳۵۰۰ چرا؟چون معدل نهایی اش ۱۸ بود.اگر یک نفر تیزهوش نباشه،چطور کنکور رو به اون خوبی میده؟معدلش میدونی چرا ۱۸ بود؟چون مدرسه شون معلمای داغون داشت.چون روز امتحان ریاضیش به شدت سرماخورده بود.چون کلی مصیبت داشت سال سوم دبیرستانش.حالا قضاوت کن.کسی که تو امتحانات نهایی معدلش ۲۰ میاد،ولی تو کنکور درصد بالای ۴۰ نداره حقشه بره پزشکی بخونه،یا کسی که معدلش ۱۸ میاد ولی تو کنکور درصد زیر ۴۰ نداشته؟خیلی ناعادلانه است تاثیر دادن معدل یکسال اون هم فقط نوبت دوم.اولا هر شهر معلماش فرق داره.نحوه تدریس،آشنایی دانش آموزا با سوالات نهایی فرق داره.کسانی که تو تهران تو سمپاد میخونن،از دو ماه قبل از امتحانهای نهایی همش تو کلاس با معلم سوال نهایی حل میکنن،معلم کاملا آشناشون میکنه با نحوه سوالا و جوابها،ولی کسی که تو شهرستانی درس میخونه که تا دی ماه هنوز معلوم نیست معلم زیستش کیه،اصلا نمیدونه سوالای نهایی چه مدلین؟چجوری باید بنویسه جواباشو؟اتفاقا تیزهوش کسیه که با وجود معدل کم،تو کنکور بهترینشو ارائه بده.کسی که به هر دلیلی نتونسته معدل نهایی بالایی داشته باشه،ولی تو کنکور که همه چی برابره خودش رو نشون میده و خیلی بهتر از کسی که معدلش ۲۰ بوده کنکور میده.تاثیر معدل نهایی تو کنکور،خیلی ناعادلانه است.خیلی..

----------


## Janvaljan

* تاریخ رسمی زمان ثبت نام و زمان برگزاری کنکور ۹۶ اعلام شد...دیگه وقتشه شیوه تاثیر معدل اعلام بشه... بدو سنجش*

----------


## The JoKer

> دوست عزیز،یکی از اقوام ما،معدل نهاییش ۲۰ شد،دو تا کوچه سور دادن،کنکور داد،تعهد وزارت بهداشت یه شهرستان قبول شد،با رتبه ۲۶۵۰ تو منطقه ۲،ولی یکی دیگه که درصدهاش خییلی از این بیشتر بود،رتبه اش شد ۳۵۰۰ چرا؟چون معدل نهایی اش ۱۸ بود.اگر یک نفر تیزهوش نباشه،چطور کنکور رو به اون خوبی میده؟معدلش میدونی چرا ۱۸ بود؟چون مدرسه شون معلمای داغون داشت.چون روز امتحان ریاضیش به شدت سرماخورده بود.چون کلی مصیبت داشت سال سوم دبیرستانش.حالا قضاوت کن.کسی که تو امتحانات نهایی معدلش ۲۰ میاد،ولی تو کنکور درصد بالای ۴۰ نداره حقشه بره پزشکی بخونه،یا کسی که معدلش ۱۸ میاد ولی تو کنکور درصد زیر ۴۰ نداشته؟خیلی ناعادلانه است تاثیر دادن معدل یکسال اون هم فقط نوبت دوم.اولا هر شهر معلماش فرق داره.نحوه تدریس،آشنایی دانش آموزا با سوالات نهایی فرق داره.کسانی که تو تهران تو سمپاد میخونن،از دو ماه قبل از امتحانهای نهایی همش تو کلاس با معلم سوال نهایی حل میکنن،معلم کاملا آشناشون میکنه با نحوه سوالا و جوابها،ولی کسی که تو شهرستانی درس میخونه که تا دی ماه هنوز معلوم نیست معلم زیستش کیه،اصلا نمیدونه سوالای نهایی چه مدلین؟چجوری باید بنویسه جواباشو؟اتفاقا تیزهوش کسیه که با وجود معدل کم،تو کنکور بهترینشو ارائه بده.کسی که به هر دلیلی نتونسته معدل نهایی بالایی داشته باشه،ولی تو کنکور که همه چی برابره خودش رو نشون میده و خیلی بهتر از کسی که معدلش ۲۰ بوده کنکور میده.تاثیر معدل نهایی تو کنکور،خیلی ناعادلانه است.خیلی..


تاثیر معدل مثبت یوده یا قطعی ؟

----------


## fan

> تاثیر معدل مثبت یوده یا قطعی ؟


​قطعی..

----------

